# Looking for an excellent club for 2016



## CharrDad

Hoping to find a good club with great folks. I don't have a lot of time to hunt deer (too busy fly fishing in the fall) so I'm looking for a club that turkey rich with limited spring hunters. I'm glad to pitch in on club workdays, camp maintenance, etc.

here's the (un)official wish list:

(1) Limited pressure
(2) Excellent turkey population
(3) Safe and courteous hunters
(4) Camping available (water, tent camping OK)
(5) Good access to property via 2WD vehicle
(6) Fishing is a plus
(7) <3 hour drive from the ATL
(8) Family friendly
(9) Preferred counties include (Oglethorpe, Greene, Morgan, Putnam, Hancock and Washington) but will consider others.

If this sounds like your club and you're looking for a like-minded member willing to play by the rules and pull his own weight ... give me a shout.


----------



## CharrDad

TTT, still lookin'


----------



## HOG-HEAD

The Washington county hunting club sounds like a fit....we call it the Duck roost....pm me


----------



## CharrDad

Thanks HOG-HEAD. Will do.


----------



## CharrDad

Still looking. TTT


----------



## CharrDad

Back to the top ... Still looking. Whatcha got?


----------



## CharrDad

Slim pickin's ... Anyone?
TTT


----------



## nriley

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=834088
Also visit our website
www.laughingbuck.webs.com
We have better than "good turkey hunting" so many they bug us durring deer season.  We do offer turkey only that includes fishing in our pond.  Neal


----------



## CharrDad

I'm still looking for a good turkey lease or membership. Anyone?


----------



## rdkemp

I have 1500 acres turkey only in toombs county with all the stuff you listed available.  Give me a text if interested @ $3 per acre and I will divide into 2 tracts. 9122939356


----------



## CharrDad

Ttt


----------



## CharrDad

Still looking for the right club/opportunity.


----------



## CharrDad

Ttt


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB

I have a 524ac club in taylor county if interested please contact me at 678-603-5824


----------



## CharrDad

I've had several folks reach out (thank you), but have't found the right opportunity just yet. 

TTT one more time ...


----------



## WARHAWK HUNTING CLUB

I have 524 ac in Taylor county loaded with game if interested you can contact me at 6786035824


----------



## CharrDad

Kicking it back to the top for the 2016 turkey season.


----------



## CharrDad

TTT - Let's talk turkey.


----------



## CharrDad

Back to the top. Whatcha got?


----------



## CharrDad

Ttt


----------



## CharrDad

Still looking for 2016


----------



## CharrDad

Ttt


----------



## CharrDad

Still looking ...


----------



## CharrDad

Ttt


----------



## Triple C

CharrDad...Your perseverance is going to pay off.  Somebody gonna reach out to you.  Keep swinging the bat!


----------



## CharrDad

Still looking for the right club....
TTT


----------

